# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Уязвимость при обработке HTTP запросов в C++ Sockets Library

## ALEX(XX)

*02 февраля, 2010*

*Программа*: C++ Sockets Library версии до 2.3.9. 

*Опасность*: *Низкая* 

*Описание:* 
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю произвести DoS атаку.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке HTTP запросов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного HTTP запроса, содержащего большое количество заголовков, вызвать отказ в обслуживании приложения, использующего уязвимую библиотеку. 

*URL производителя:* www.alhem.net/Sockets/ 
*
Решение:* Установите последнюю версию 2.3.9 с сайта производителя

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thetoken12

Это была не ошибка. Просто закрыли лазейку и все.

----------

